# Aegis L200



## DavyH (16/6/21)

I’m not an early adopter as a rule, but I’ve been waiting for this one to hit the stores. The slightly smaller size and manual lock (yes!!!) really appeal to me. With any luck I’ll get it tomorrow…

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (18/6/21)

It arrived as scheduled. So far I'm impressed:

My only other Aegis is the Aegis X, so it's probably not the best comparison. However, this is considerably smaller and lighter with far better ergonomics, especially if you don't have enormous paws. With the more angular transition to the top plate, 22mm is the largest base that will fit without an overhang and with similar at the bottom it's not nearly as stable. Without the rubberised cover it won't show exactly how much fluff is in your pocket and the aesthetics are good - it's unfussy and understated in black chassis and brown leather insert.

The chip is pretty much identical and nothing will come as a surprise other than the lock switch, something I'd love to see from more manufacturers.

The new Z-tank and coils are good, the chimney design gives the impression that an optional rebuildable deck may be coming in the future. It comes supplied with a second bubble glass, which is a good idea as, if the kit gets knocked over, the bubble glass is going to take the full force of the fall. At 27mm width it's at least 1mm wider than the mod on both sides. I'm using the 0.17ohm coil at 50W (on the low side of recommended level) and vapour and flavour production are good. Design is again fairly understated.

Selling points are toughness and reliability but the armoured appearance has been toned down. In general it's a fairly subdued design that won't alienate anyone. I would definitely grab this on the way out the door rather than the Aegis X.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/21)

Check those intake holes! It's massive! With a decent session your tank will look like a bubblebath! 

Alas, with only 22mm at the top, it's quite small and rules out most of the tanks I have. My OCD can withstand a small overhang, but putting a 25mm Rebirth on there will drive me nuts.

It is pretty though. Is it also as whatever-you-throw-at-it proof as the original Aegis?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (21/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Check those intake holes! It's massive! With a decent session your tank will look like a bubblebath!
> 
> Alas, with only 22mm at the top, it's quite small and rules out most of the tanks I have. My OCD can withstand a small overhang, but putting a 25mm Rebirth on there will drive me nuts.
> 
> It is pretty though. Is it also as whatever-you-throw-at-it proof as the original Aegis?



Apparently slightly tougher. I haven’t put that to the test yet, but I’m sure my innate clumsiness will do so soon enough.

One thing I forgot to put in - the ramp-up time on the combo is almost instantaneous. Damn thirsty though.

Edit: a cage for the glass would have been a bonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

